# pro's and con's moving to Australia



## paultwo (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi I am thinking about moving to Australia from England .I have seen a job through sponsorship for a fitter at the ARG rail group The job is at Forrestfield Perth.I will be taking my wife and my ten year daugther. My wife has insulin diabetes. In the early stages of do I go or not .What are the pro's and con's. Are the wages higher in england or Australian


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi PaulTwo, 

Welcome to the forum. 

We (myself and husband) moved to Oz from UK (Hertfordshire) in mid 2007. We were approved for skilled independent visa with his gardening and my IT skills. 

I think the pros and cons can vary as to where you live in Oz. 

Not sure what the salary is like for fitters but you may find that on some job websites (see 'PLEASE READ...' sticky post if you haven't seen it already). 

Cost of living for us is higher here but we're in a regional area in the Limestone Coast - the pro of that is cheaper housing than a state capital and a more laid back lifestyle. 

If you haven't already done so check out the 'Cost of Living' thread since there is a spreadsheet on the first page - Mandurah may be similar prices to Perth. Certainly rent (or mortgage) will be your biggest outlay just like in the UK. 

One other thing is the distance back to the UK and the cost of flights. Flights here are expensive in comparison to Europe and even internal flights aren't that cheap (unless you can get a special). 

Hope that helps a bit and feel free to post any other questions that you have.

Regards,
Karen


----------

